# Is it safe to deepfry in a pan on the stove?



## Skittle68 (Feb 21, 2011)

What temperature should I use?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2011)

I recommend you deep fry in a deep pan such as a 4 to 6-quart saucepan.  The higher sides reduces spatter and the danger of fire.  

What temperature you fry at depends on what you are frying.  Larger items like fried chicken pieces need a lower temperature while smaller items like potato chips call for a higher temperature.  Recipes for fried foods usually give an oil temperature to fry their recipe at.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 21, 2011)

And before you start be sure you know different ways to put out a fire properly.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Feb 21, 2011)

I always fry this way!

As mentioned above, use a deep pot.

Never fill more than 1/3 full with oil.

Never allow the bubbling oil to come more than 2/3 of the way up the pot when adding ingredients.

I've had one fire in the kitchen, and it was from adding too much food to a pot with too much oil.  I calmly put it out... but it took about three hours to clean the mess... 

*EDIT:*  I generally use my 8-quart All-Clad pot for frying, with 2-quarts of canola or peanut oil.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> What temperature should I use?



Is it safe? Well ...

I do it. You have to be careful. If it catches fire, don't use water. Use an appropriate fire extinguisher or dry baking soda. Plan for this ahead of time.

Don't leave the room. Be sure the clothes you are wearing won't dip into the oil or catch the handle of the pot. I don't have any kids, but I imagine it would be a good idea to have someone supervise them while you are deep fat frying - you don't want one of them screaming in pain, so you have to leave the kitchen. You don't want them getting in the way. Come to think of it, it might be a good idea to shut any dogs & cats in a closed room, so they won't be underfoot.

Temperature: it depends on what you are cooking. You can get a rough idea that the temp is pretty good by dropping a small piece of bread in the oil. If it is golden brown in five seconds, the temp is pretty good for lots of things.

If it is too hot, the food will burn. If it isn't hot enough, the food will absorb too much oil.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2011)

I do it occasionally, but it scares me to death! I always make sure I have a lid for the pot handy, as well as double-checking that there is a container of salt and/or baking soda nearby, and reminding myself that the fire extinguisher is nearby. I also do that whenever I fry in a regular frying pan. In fact, the other day I was getting ready to fry some mini-chimichangas and I started to grab my glass of juice to drink while I cooked. I decided to leave it in the living room because I didn't want to take a chance of reacting without thinking and dumping it on the pan if it caught fire. I know better than to do that, but fire is one of the things I am most terrified of, so I take a lot of precautions!

I want to get a cool-touch fryer that lets me close the lid before submersing the food, but we can't afford it now. 

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 21, 2011)

I got read off of my deep fryer and only use pot nowadays.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 21, 2011)

Many deep frying / candy thermometers include temperature recommendations.  Two to 2.5 quarts of oil in a 7 quart (4.75" deep, 12" dia.) cast iron dutch oven works pretty well.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2011)

The more oil you have in the pot, the less temperature fluctuation you will have during frying.  If you start with two quarts of 350º F and add a large quantity of food, the temperature will drop too far and fry quality will suffer.  If you have 4 quarts of oil instead of two (for example) then the same quantity of food won't drop the temperature as far and food quality won't suffer.

The alternative is to add smaller amounts of food at one time so the temperature stays more stable.

*However, never exceed the 1/3 and 2/3 full rule Nicholas gave you.*


----------



## kookiblob (Feb 21, 2011)

Listen to these nice folks here or you'll end up like me.. and my poor unfortunate carpet.. 
It was 2 years ago, and my cousins and I ended up tossing tempura shrimp like a frisbee across the kitchen because we were too afraid to put the shrimp in the oil.. the oil in the pan would EXPLODE.. :*(


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 21, 2011)

Cast iron pot helps reduce temperature drop.  Wouldn't go higher than 1/3 full with the oil.


----------



## spork (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm a bit clumsy and reckless (not a good combination) in the kitchen, and there are two things that I have a healthy fear of, and approach with extra deliberate respect:  caramelizing sugar, and deep frying.

Clear your work area, and double-check your start-to-finish assembly line.  You don't want to be distracted, multi-tasking, reaching and going here and there when deep frying.  For example, flour-eggwash-panko-pot-towel-drainrack-season-ovenwarm, you want it to be very orderly to minimize any chance for something to go wrong.

I gauge temperature as an inverse function of how much time I need cooking, lowering heat for longer cooking.  So, a deep fried scoop of ice cream, for example cannot cook for long and therefore needs very high heat, or chicken thigh is best fried at a slightly lower temp than breast.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> What temperature should I use?



*Is it safe to deepfry in a pan on the stove?*

How do you think deep frying was done before the invention of home electric deep fryers? You just need to know what you are doing and be careful.


----------



## Caslon (Feb 21, 2011)

I suggest having a splatter screen to use. It's a screen mesh with a handle.


----------



## spork (Feb 21, 2011)

If you don't use a splatter guard, you don't wear glasses, and you're deep-frying something wet, I suggest goggles to protect the eyes from exploding oil splatter.  Looking like a dork will be small sacrifice.


----------



## blissful (Feb 21, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> *Is it safe to deepfry in a pan on the stove?*
> 
> How do you think deep frying was done before the invention of home electric deep fryers? You just need to know what you are doing and be careful.


 They make electric deep fryers now? 
Oh! I don't have one.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 21, 2011)

I only deep fry in pots too but I would also like to add that I keep a bowl of ice/water handy and will not let anybody else in the kitchen while I am doing it.

The Ice/water is to put a burned hand in or dump on yourself if needed. 

  IT IS NOT TO PUT ON A GREASE FIRE!!!!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have two extinguishers in my kitchen, one on each end, and I make sure that everyone who assists in the kitchen knows where they are.  
I nearly had a oil fire a couple of years back.  Scary.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 21, 2011)

Back where I used to work we had electric pots that melted pewter, just under 500F.  These pots were fairly large, roughly a 4-5 gallon in size and were kept fairly full.  Drinks were NOT allowed around them.

In a "even better" category, the fire suppression system for the entire building was one of those old spray everywhere, not just localized to the area of the fire.  There were nozzles above most of the pots, though that did get rectified eventually.


----------



## spork (Feb 21, 2011)

I want an electric deep fryer, but Underwriters Laboratory will not approve a domestic appliance that attains the temperature I need for some cooking.  So, I'm stuck with a pot.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2011)

I got rid of my electric deep fryer in favor of a deep fry pot. I like it *much* better, not only for frying but for cleaning, too.
Amazon.com: MIU Hard Anodized Aluminum 6-Quart Stovetop Deep Fryer: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## Rob Babcock (Feb 21, 2011)

Overall I think you'll better performance in a heavy pot (preferably cast iron) than you will in an electric fryer.  Obviously you have to be careful and mind safety protocols including fire, but that applies to an electric model as well.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 22, 2011)

I have always deep fried using a an almost rounded pan (like an Indian Kadai).  I don't own a fryer and actually the one I got as a gift by Waring I just returned back to Crate and Barrel.  

To me it's easier to fry in a kadai.  It's been done for generations and yes just use a little caution and you will be fine.  For example hot oil and water don't mix well so you have to be careful about stuff like that but other than that when I do need to fry chicken, shrimp, pakoras, samosas, patties I do it in a kadai.


----------



## Constance (Feb 22, 2011)

DH does it. Get the grease to 375 and don't over-crowd the pan.

It scares me to death...I had a fire many years ago, when the pot I was boiling potatoes in boiled over and splashed into the skillet in which I was frying chicken, which in turn splashed grease onto the burner. Like the calm 24 year old I was, I panicked and dumped the whole pan of boiling potatoes on the blazing skillet. My dad had a fit when he heard about it...said it was a wonder I didn't get burned or electrocuted. As with many other times in my life, someone must have been watching over me.

I have good luck frying in an electric skillet in 1 1/2 inch of preheated oil. The food comes out crisp on the outside and tender on the inside.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 22, 2011)

Spork--I want to know what you are making that requires a temp higher than 400.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2011)

So Skittle what are/were you deep frying?


----------



## spork (Feb 22, 2011)

*sparrowgrass*, it's one of my signature dishes and it only works with oil close to 450.  I freeze sashimi slices, and then when I'm ready, I coat with tempura batter.  The batter has to crisp up instantaneously, maybe five seconds, or else the thinly cut sashimi will cook instead of remaining raw.  Maguro keeps disappointing me, but salmon is wonderful.  It's scary to make because of the oil temp and assembly speed it requires, but it makes people happy so I keep cooking it and trying to perfect it.


----------



## spork (Feb 22, 2011)

just a quick addendum note:  I strongly discourage anyone attempting this.  The violence is scary.  The batter must not become chilled from the frozen sashimi.  Its temperature compared to the super hot oil will cause an explosion.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 22, 2011)

spork said:


> just a quick addendum note: I strongly discourage anyone attempting this. The violence is scary. The batter must not become chilled from the frozen sashimi. Its temperature compared to the super hot oil will cause an explosion.


 
Can I find this on youtube anywhere?


----------



## spork (Feb 22, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Can I find this on youtube anywhere?


maybe if you search with keywords State Farm Insur ance.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2011)

spork said:


> just a quick addendum note:  I strongly discourage anyone attempting this.  The violence is scary.  The batter must not become chilled from the frozen sashimi.  Its temperature compared to the super hot oil will cause an explosion.


You should write a cookbook entitled "Things you should not attempt to cook!" This can be your first recipe!

Barbara


----------



## Skittle68 (Feb 24, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:
			
		

> So Skittle what are/were you deep frying?



I'm making buffalo wings, home made onion rings, and sweet potato fries. It's going to be a finger food bonanza lol. I bought a candy thermometer, and experimented to see how much the wings would decrease the temp of the oil, and decided I need a lot of oil for Monday's poker game lol. They turned out great tho! So did the swt potato fries! On the plus side, I'm a fire bug- love camping, so if (knock on wood) I were to have a fire I know how to stay calm, and will have the fire extinguisher handy. I did already know not to put water on a grease fire, but you can never be told too many times!!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 24, 2011)

I do my wings in the oven but I generally like em deep fried better.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 24, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I do my wings in the oven but I generally like em deep fried better.



Healthier yes, but you definitely do not get the same crisp to the wing as you do with deep frying.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh they are healthier that way?  Well.. that's done then.  

I can cook more wings faster that way.  We have a little old fry daddy.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 24, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> I'm making buffalo wings, home made onion rings, and sweet potato fries. It's going to be a finger food bonanza lol. I bought a candy thermometer, and experimented to see how much the wings would decrease the temp of the oil, and decided I need a lot of oil for Monday's poker game lol. They turned out great tho! So did the swt potato fries! On the plus side, I'm a fire bug- love camping, so if (knock on wood) I were to have a fire I know how to stay calm, and will have the fire extinguisher handy. I did already know not to put water on a grease fire, but you can never be told too many times!!



Some of that Lake Superior whitefish should be yummy deep fried.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 24, 2011)

It's been about 2-3 years since I've had deep fried wings. You folks are giving me a yearning.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> It's been about 2-3 years since I've had deep fried wings. You folks are giving me a yearning.



Hmmmmm... deep fried wings tossed with Frank's Red Hot Sauce and melter butter, and a side bowl of blue cheese dressing, and some crisp celery!!!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 24, 2011)

Be still my beating heart  I love Buffalo wings.
I just always grill my wings now. I could never find an electric deep fryer that would maintain temp for a "decent" amount of wings. I should give my stovetop fryer a try.


----------



## Skittle68 (Feb 25, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:
			
		

> Healthier yes, but you definitely do not get the same crisp to the wing as you do with deep frying.



You can get them dang close on the grill. I don't like to do them in the oven because the high temp you need to get them crispy makes the grease smoke. I love buffalo wings too. I always cut up my celery and soak it in ice cold water in the fridge for an hour, and it makes it crisp crisp crisp. I did that once to restore limp celery, and it worked so well I do it all the time now. In case you're interested, celery gets limp when it gets dehydrated, because when the cells get "deflated" it can't hold its structure anymore. Soaking it in water makes it seem like you just picked it from the garden.


----------



## betterthanabox (Feb 25, 2011)

We got a deep fryer for our wedding in May, and have never even had it out of the box. I keep thinking I should sell it or try to take it back. It is really nice, but we just don't deep fry.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the celery, Skittle.


----------



## Mudtimud (Mar 17, 2011)

Using a pan means you're gonna need more oil due to the flat base causing it to spread thin. Its not unsafe to do so, just messy. I'd recommend you to get one of those woks since their rounded bottoms would allow you to submerge the ingredient without using much oil. If it's for commercial purpose, a deep-fryer would be practical, but unhealthy since the large volume of oil required for it to operate encourages users to reuse to oil more.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 20, 2011)

It is neither messy or unsafe. And it is not any more unhealthy than regular deep fryer. When in town, go to Hockenberg, it is a restaraunt supply place. They sell the pots with basket insert just for that purpose. Inexpensive too.


----------



## Claire (Mar 20, 2011)

I deep fry so seldom that it is always on a pan on the stove.  More care, and PLEASE keep the lid to the pan at hand, especially if it's gas (I'm getting ready for bed and didn't read the whole line).  Grease fires are a pain (not to mention dangerous), so have that pot lid ready to smother everything should you have a flame drip over the edge!


----------



## popeye59 (Mar 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Hmmmmm... deep fried wings tossed with Frank's Red Hot Sauce and melter butter, and a side bowl of blue cheese dressing, and some crisp celery!!!




Doood, you are so making me want to run to the store and buy some wings.


----------

